# Double Alternating Half-Hitch Bracelet



## Coach (May 6, 2013)

Need a little help...

Does anyone have instructions on how to make this particular style "Double Alternating Half-Hitch Bracelet"? 

I make the regular "Alternating Half-Hitch Bracelet" but, am having a bit of trouble duplicating this one.

Appreciate any help. 

--Coach


----------



## Southern_cordist (May 8, 2013)

Looks like he/she is just using an alternate half-hitch with 2 separate cords around a core.. Here is a demo from what I can tell from the picture and my understanding of the half hitch... I'll see what I can figure out this weekend in terms of a full how-to. Is this with a ball and loop or using a plastic clip for closure? That can make a huge difference in how to start/stop a bracelet sometimes.


----------



## Coach (May 6, 2013)

Thanks so much. I figured it out, but forgot to get back on the forum and post it.

--Coach


----------



## Coach (May 6, 2013)

*Double-Alternating Half-Hitch Tying Pattern*

Thanks again! Here is the tying pattern for the Double Alternating Half-Hitch Bracelet:









--Coach


----------



## Coach (May 6, 2013)

Here are two bracelets that I tied. An "Alternating Half-Hitch" & a "Double-Alternating Half-Hitch."

--Coach

IMG_1131[1].jpg


----------



## Southern_cordist (May 8, 2013)

Nice man. My favorite bracelet to make right now is the Oat Spike Sinnet. I watched Mr. Coop's video on youtube on how to tie it using clips.


----------



## knothere (Jul 19, 2013)

Coach....I like it.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow, I do too. Never seen this one.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Southern_cordist said:


> Looks like he/she is just using an alternate half-hitch with 2 separate cords around a core.. Here is a demo from what I can tell from the picture and my understanding of the half hitch... I'll see what I can figure out this weekend in terms of a full how-to. Is this with a ball and loop or using a plastic clip for closure? That can make a huge difference in how to start/stop a bracelet sometimes.


So how would you tie this using the plastic buckles?


----------

